# Corsair Smooth Plane



## Rob Brown (Jul 7, 2009)

I recently aquired a Corsair Smooth Plane, No C-4. Looks like NOS still in original box. It was made by the Greatneck Saw Company. Is it worth anthing as a collector or should I just tune it up and use it??


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

can you post pics?


----------



## Rob Brown (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a couple of pics on my FB page, but no clue on how to get them on here.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

IMHO it's not worth a lot for either but if its really new in the box I'd probably keep it that way for the price of a good vintage.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

Check ebay listing for prices, click completed listings @ the top.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Uhmmm... when did johnny boy return to town?... and how did I miss it?


----------

